# (Sorted) Who has stock on the 22mm SS Serpent Mini?



## Viper_SA (11/11/16)

As above in title please?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> As above in title please?



http://www.vapeking.co.za/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta-vape-king.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/11/16)

Seems a tad unfair that the 22mm should cost the same as the 25mm while only having one deck, and the 25mm has two decks. Damn pity the 25mm won't fit on a pico.


----------



## Throat Punch (11/11/16)

We have stock, check out www.throatpunch.co.za 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (11/11/16)

Any discount for taking 2?


----------

